# GoE New England - Roll your own (dirt cheap) micro-controller!



## Garage-Of-Evil

Heya New England types (or anyone that really likes road trips)

February 5th at Pete's new Garage of Evil (Cape Cod, MA) we're getting together for a pretty damn cool Drink and Make and Think and Drink and Take and Drink. For anyone that's wanted to get started with the amazing and incredibly inexpensive Picaxe line, here's your chance!

Details are on the GoE Network, New England Group page. We have about 4-5 spots open (space is always an issue) so speak up now if you want in!

El Linko:
http://www.garageofevilnetwork.com/group/GoEDT666/forum/topics/feb-5th-picaxe-drink-and-think

Hope to see you there!!

Steve


----------



## Zombie-F

I'm going to be there! I already ordered the kit and a few other goodies to play with this weekend. Hopefully I'll have something to show for the D&T.


----------



## HalloweenZombie

Steve-O told me Feb. 5th. Not sure if that's written in (tomb)stone yet. Any know? Should we move this thread to MA Make and Take?


----------



## HalloweenZombie

Nevermind. He added Feb. 5th to the title on the GoE website. I'll be there!


----------



## Garage-Of-Evil

Vic,
Head to the link for directions on how to paypal-er-ize me for the all the goods you'll need. Looks like we have a great crew coming (again). 

Also,
As this will be the 2011 kick-off, and we'll be casting it (to a much lesser extent than last time, but casted just the same) I've already had an inquiry as to what we'll be sacrificing to the haunt gods, and how.


----------



## niblique71

I would Love to learn about the Picaxe in this group (drinking?) environment. As a member of the NJ/Pa group we tend to shy away from "High Tech". Are you open to Cross making and Drinking between groups?? It'd be a HAUL to get there but I would consider it. Zombie referred to a "Kit"?? What would I need to buy/bring if I decided to make the trek? (assuming I am welcome). I looked on the GOE Link but didn't see any details. Do I need to sign up to GOE to get the Privy Info??


----------



## Garage-Of-Evil

just sent you an email with links to the details. And of course you're welcome to come!


----------



## Garage-Of-Evil

I just posted this on the GoE site, but I'll cross post it about to make sure everyone is in the loop:

Ok, as no one else was piping up, I went ahead and placed the order today. Should be here for the 20th (delivery estimate).

Our official headcount is now:

Pete - has own kit
Michelle - has Pete
Kris - has own kit
Dave L - has own kit
Dave D - kit ordered
Chris B - kit ordered
Denny - kit ordered
Matt - kit ordered
Jeff - kit ordered
Vic - has own kit
Lori - kit ordered
Myself - has own kit


That's 12 haunters, Ed G might be coming with his own kit, and I heard some tell of Glen popping in, so that's two on the "maybe" list. I think Rich said something about coming too, but again nothing recent to at most 3 "maybes"

Make sure you bring a laptop! And not some damn hipster Mac or hippy Linux setup, or you're totally on your own setting up the USB cable and editor.

I will be bringing all the goods, and my shop heater to pair up with Pete's so we're toasty warm.

Kris is bringing a projector and screen

BYOB! (like that needed to be said) 

We'll figure food out based on how Pete and M want to handle feeding the troops. I'm always up for ordering pizza if that's easiest.

I'm assuming we want folks there around 1:00 so we can be ready to go for 2:00 ish. I'm down with 12:00 setup and 1:00 start, but again that is Pete and Michelle's call.

We need a stuffed animal to sacrifice... suggestions?

Pete, we'll need an address once you confirm the start time. I can be there early regardless to help setup stuff.


----------



## Garage-Of-Evil

Everyone should have received a message on the Facebook with directions. Shoot me a message if you did not.

Please bring a windows laptop, soldering tools, and some 22g solid wire. No big deal if you don't have the wire. I also have a couple cheap-o irons if you don't have one.

If you have a center positive 2.1mm 12V wall wart, bring that too (this is the type efx-tek uses so most of you should have it. Don't worry about misc stuff like resistors and whatnot, I'll supply them for you.

We also have some nerd bags with supplies to make a 5v regulated supply on your breadboard, thus the need for the 12v wall wart, as in conjunction with the ULN I'll show you how to set up a Prop1/2 type 5v/12v setup you can then play with, or solder to a pcb for a permanent type solution.

I have the shipping notice that our goods are the way (with time to spare I hope). Assuming the shipping gods favor us, we should be good to go!


----------



## HalloweenZombie

My stuff hasn't been shipped yet. I must have ordered after you because I've got something on back order. I hope they get it and ship it on time. I should have ordered the first time I went to Sparkfun when they had a different part back ordered. Doh!


----------



## Garage-Of-Evil

I had to order from solarbotics, as sparkfun was out of the kits. They have to kits in stock, but shipping was rapey as they come from Canada.

No worries if your stuff doesn't make it, I have some spares here or you can work off my stuff. We'll figure something out.


----------

